# Generisches EPS ?



## MorVis (26. September 2004)

Hi,
ich bin ein ziemlicher Anfänger im umgang mit Photoshop, also bitte nich meckern 
Ich hab ein kleines Logo und würde dieses gerne in ein genericshes EPS Format speichern, also so, dass wenn man es öffnet Photoshop das Bild in der Größe erstellt, wie es eingegen wurde (ohne grafische verluste wie beim vergrößern natürlich ^^).
Nur komm ich irgendwie nich weiter.
MfG
MorVis

P.S. Benutze Photoshop 8


----------



## ShadowMan (26. September 2004)

Hi du!

Wo genau liegt denn dein Problem? Ich denke "Speichern unter" => eps-Format hast du gefunden, oder?!  

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------

